# She perched on my finger!!



## koicartel (May 8, 2016)

So I've had Shu for 2 weeks now and since then she's settled in real well, she's a pretty chill thing and isn't bothered by much which is cool, and we hang out a lot :001_wub: she likes Radiohead which I can definitely respect haha

First I started putting my hand on the cage bars until she was comfortable enough for me to put my hand inside the cage, and then I worked on hand-feeding her millet which she was happy with as well. I managed to get her comfortable with my finger sitting right next to her and stuck with that for a few days, and today I decided to see if the temptation of millet was enough for her to step on my finger.

Her favourite perch forks off at the end, so I put my finger on one 'prong' while she was sitting on the other and then held out the millet. She started chipping away at it and I gradually brought it forward so she had to lean right forward to get it, and then she put a foot on my finger. I held it like that for a bit and then moved my finger up, and she brought her other foot up so that she was perched on my finger and still going full-bore at the millet :001_rolleyes:

After a bit I moved my hand away from the perch so she'd realize she was actually on my hand, and she was still quite happy with that. She finished the millet and stayed on my hand for a little bit longer and then returned to her original perch.

So all in all I think it went quite well!! I've heard of budgies perching on peoples' fingers and actually being terrified but she willingly stepped on to my finger and went back to chirping away after she'd mowed through all the millet, so hopefully that was the case haha. I won't do too much more for now bc I don't wanna stress her or anything but it was cool to see that she actually did it, even if it was just for the food ahaha


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Well done, that's actually a very big step(tihi) in the bonding process! 
Pretty birdie too


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

aww congratulations you.looks like she's trusting you more now.I think you're on the right track to having a wonderful relationship with her soon.blessings and thanks for keeping us posted.good luck.blessings


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations! She looks very happy setting on your finger! :thumbup:


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi Abby
Looks like you are doing this in the best recommended "slow and sure" way possible, and the results show it's working! Well done. Your budgie is starting to trust you, the big first step to a happy life together with you 

NB: Doesn't it feel good, the first time your budgie sits on your finger? You can feel the bird balancing by the way the toes and claws move and grip. I love that!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Abby, 

That's wonderful progress! I can tell that she definitely is starting to trust you more and it sounds like you're doing great at working at her pace and slowly gaining her trust. 

Keep up the great work! :urock:


----------



## koicartel (May 8, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!! Glad to know I'm not actually freaking her out or anything ahaha, it's great that she's getting to trust me more 



Stranding said:


> Hi Abby
> Looks like you are doing this in the best recommended "slow and sure" way possible, and the results show it's working! Well done. Your budgie is starting to trust you, the big first step to a happy life together with you
> 
> NB: Doesn't it feel good, the first time your budgie sits on your finger? You can feel the bird balancing by the way the toes and claws move and grip. I love that!


Haha yes!! It was such a weird feeling having her toes kind of shift around, I can't wait until she's keen to do it more often :tongue:


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

Congratulations! Definitely something to celebrate


----------



## Cicero (Apr 13, 2016)

Aww that's amazing! I had mine for 2 months now but she's still not responding, I tried literally everything but nope so I'm quite jealous!! I'm not giving up though :laughing2:

That is a lovely budgie btw, such a cutiepie!


----------



## Greyjoy (Apr 28, 2016)

That's wonderful, I am going to try your method with my bird. Thanks for sharing this great post.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are definitely making great progress with little Shu. :2thumbs:

She looks very content and happy having her millet from the "finger-perch".*


----------

